# Passport expiring next year



## ld255 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, I'm currently on a working holiday visa in Canada for one year that expires in May 2013. I want to reapply for another year but my passport expires next May. I wanted to reapply for a passport now to avoid being on an expired passport next year but when I got the forms it says I can only apply for a new passport up to 9 months before my current passport expires. Right now is 12 months before my passport expires, so three months too early. 

Has anyone had this problem before? Is there a solution?? I know the visas open to the public on Feb 1st and will probably be all gone by the time I can apply for a new passport...


----------



## ld255 (Jan 30, 2013)

sorry, I meant to say my passport expires in FEBRUARY 2014, not May.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ld255 said:


> sorry, I meant to say my passport expires in FEBRUARY 2014, not May.


Just use your existing passport when applying for the new visa. You could attach a note saying you plan to apply for renewed passport nine months prior to its expiry as per requirements.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you are on an IEC working holiday permit, you are not allowed to extend your stay and you have to re-apply.

Specific details can be found here.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> If you are on an IEC working holiday permit, you are not allowed to extend your stay and you have to re-apply.
> 
> Specific details can be found here.


I think the OP is much aware of that.


----------



## ld255 (Jan 30, 2013)

Perfect, thanks so much!


----------

